# New update DMI2



## Angelo777 (Apr 28, 2016)

want it to see if anyone in Miami DMI2 is getting blocks from this new update I'm hoping that this update means they will be giving out blocks again 
And do you still get notifications that blocks are available or you have to check?


----------



## CarmenFlexDriver (Jun 21, 2016)

I just got the update this morning so no offers yet. I don't think it's going to change the fact that there isn't a lot of deliveries out of our location right now. Why that is we can only guess for now but I don't expect it will change the amount of available blocks, just the way they are released. 

I got at least 4 to 5 notifications yesterday for open blocks which is the most i've seen in a long time. Not sure if this update will still send open block notifications or not? Maybe someone from another location who has been using it for a few weeks can answer that?

Funny thing is in the last 2 days i've seen an 8:30pm 4 hour block open around 8pm and last night a 7:30 pm block for 4 hours released around 7pm?? Has anyone done a block that late? I'm curious who and why they need deliveries at that hour, why not wait until the next day?


----------

